# Hi everyone, I'm trying to find music similar to this piece.



## gaboo (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been searching around on last.fm but can't find anything, and the band's other music is completely different to this. Would really appreciate some suggestions for composers or pieces.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Try Ravel's Orchestral Works or String Quartets. Sounds like Impressionism imo or not far from it. Try this. http://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Debussy...8&qid=1350136907&sr=1-6&keywords=ravel+string


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I highly recommend exploring music by French composers like Maurice Ravel (as neoshredder wisely suggested), as well as Claude Debussy, Erik Satie, Francis Poulenc, Henri Dutilleux, and Olivier Messiaen, as well as some works by others like Charles Ives, Aaron Copland and Arnold Schoenberg. You'll also want to look into other great Japanese composers like Nobuo Uematsu, Yuki Kajiura, Masanori Takumi, Joe Hisaishi and others who write for video games and anime (though I'm kinda assuming you may be pretty familiar with music by some of them considering the one you posted). 

You might also be interested in exploring the music of various Romantic composers like Tchaikovsky, Wagner, Rimsky-Korsakov, Chopin, and Borodin, who also have beautifully rich harmonies and textures and were a big influence on the writing of the impressionists and many of those great Japanese composers as well.

You have good taste in harmony


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

How about Faure?


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Ha, funny. Ravel and Debussy were the first names that popped up in my mind too.


----------



## gaboo (Oct 13, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> I highly recommend exploring music by French composers like Maurice Ravel (as neoshredder wisely suggested), as well as Claude Debussy, Erik Satie, Francis Poulenc, Henri Dutilleux, and Olivier Messiaen, as well as some works by others like Charles Ives, Aaron Copland and Arnold Schoenberg. You'll also want to look into other great Japanese composers like Nobuo Uematsu, Yuki Kajiura, Masanori Takumi, Joe Hisaishi and others who write for video games and anime (though I'm kinda assuming you may be pretty familiar with music by some of them considering the one you posted).
> 
> You might also be interested in exploring the music of various Romantic composers like Tchaikovsky, Wagner, Rimsky-Korsakov, Chopin, and Borodin, who also have beautifully rich harmonies and textures and were a big influence on the writing of the impressionists and many of those great Japanese composers as well.
> 
> You have good taste in harmony


Heh thanks, I actually already play classical piano, my favourite composers are Chopin and Debussy, I love romantic music though I find it hard to listen to most classical, and particularly baroque music. Just stumbled upon this album from 4chan's music board, though the band's other music is quite... Japanese. Anyway, thanks for all the suggestions guys, will have a listen to the stuff.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Hear's some
Requiem for a dream, kronos quartet




Gloomy Sunday




Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings




Tchaikovsky String Quartet #1 Andante Cantabile




Borodin Str5ing quartet #2 Nocturn




Borodin, In the Steppes of Central Asia




Wagner, Prelude to Lohengrin




Vaughn Williams, Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis




Barber, Adagio for Strings




Happy listening


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

The original post is a string orchestra. Here is a Sibelius disc of string works.

play the samples there
http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Sibelius...d=1350211235&sr=1-37&keywords=sibelius+ondine


----------

